# Automatic water feeders



## Sophie - L (12 March 2012)

Hi guys!
Just looking for some advice on automatic water feeders and how to fit them.  Do they hook up to the water mains?  Also (sorry if this is a silly question) but do they require electric? Only ask because the one's i have looked at don't mention electric's but then i vaguely remember a story in a local paper about horses being electrocuted by them?!  I have both water and electric running near to/into my stables so hopefully won't be a problem!
Thanks


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 March 2012)

They are the work of the devil. They block, freeze, overflow, get slimy and disgusting, you name it. And you have no control over or knowledge of how much water your horse is or isn't drinking. Forget it and instead fit a hosepipe that will easily reach all stables and fill buckets.


----------



## Sophie - L (12 March 2012)

I'm in wales too - South Wales!  Good to get some advice off a "neighbour"!  Diolch yn fawr!
Sounds like you have been on the bad side of a water drinker or two! 
I've got three hoses connected at the moment but they're always coming apart or splitting!  I end up dragging the trugs across the yard and giving myself a very sore back!  
Suppose i could use the money to buy a few more expensive hoses in the hope they don't split like the one's i've been using!


----------



## Littlelegs (12 March 2012)

Yes they go on the water mains & don't need electric, they work with a ballcock type system. But I don't like them for exactly the reasons box of frogs has given. We have a 50m one we got from a gardening place years ago.


----------



## Rollin (12 March 2012)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			They are the work of the devil. They block, freeze, overflow, get slimy and disgusting, you name it. And you have no control over or knowledge of how much water your horse is or isn't drinking. Forget it and instead fit a hosepipe that will easily reach all stables and fill buckets.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of that.  Also make lovely bird baths and two of my mares poo in them!!!

We have buckets and as you say, you know exactly how much your horse is drinking.  Our stables all have drinkers, installed by previous French owners. This winter for the first time everything froze.  I don't know how I could have watered 13 horses if I did not already have water buckets.  I need 20 buckets for overnight and some are topped up at 10.00pm


----------



## YasandCrystal (12 March 2012)

Mine at home are fine. They need monitoring and cleaning out much the same as a water bucket imo. You just mustn't get lazy (which is the temptation) and assume they are clean and work


----------



## flyingfeet (12 March 2012)

Far from being a Luddite, I actually think they are a cracking idea!

I use ones the horses push to get water, and a simple as giving them a push and testing they work when you muck out. Stay super clean and the horses all twig very fast how they work! 

I don't need to monitor how much mine drink, as I am around them so much I can tell when they are off colour before they stop drinking. 

Yes when it freezes you'll have to go back to buckets, but seeing as that was around 2 weeks this year, its not much of a hardship. 

I have seen people with taps in each stable - most unfunny when horses learn to turn them on or use as a scratching post and get hung up. If going this route place well above horse eye height!


----------



## La Fiaba (12 March 2012)

We've got four of the ballcock type ones and 4 of the push ones - definitely get the push ones if going for automatic drinkers as the others are constantly breaking. I couldn't survive without mine in the summer as it gets really hot here and if giving buckets I have to come back half way through my lunch break to check they've got water, with the automatic ones I can relax 

If you think your horse is under the weather you can always turn them off and put a bucket in to monitor water intake. If you insualate the pipes properly they shouldn't freeze unless it really is super cold! I highly recommend them.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 March 2012)

I'm thinking of installing automatic water feeders as have arms at least a foot longer than they should be !!!

My back, legs, knees and shoulders are complaining mega - and so for health reasons I have got to do something about the situation; am having to lug water for miles at the mo.

For those that have done so, did you use an "ordinary" plumber or did you use someone specialising in this sort of thing? If so, any recommendations please for the Exeter/Devon area?


----------



## Venevidivici (12 March 2012)

We have 10 of the ballcock ones. Have never blocked or broken in 5yrs. You do have to check no hay/bedding in them& give them 
a quick scrub out every other day (or every day if hot weather) but then I'd do that with buckets too. Mains water pipes in are lagged&waterers only froze last year( at -17C!) for about 4days-
used buckets instead. Auto waterers are a godsend IMO!


----------



## KatieLovesJames (13 March 2012)

Just fitting mine. Ballcock type. Piped up into roof and on mains. Pipes all insulated. The thought of not having to drag buckets every day ... Bliss! I wouldn't have a long hose on the yard as I have no memory and would definitely flood the stables!


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2012)

i'm another who can't stand them. water pipes to freeze and burst, no way of knowing how much horse is drinking, no thanks.
i'd buy some of the big Stubbs water buckets. these ones:
http://www.countrywidefarmers.co.uk/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=1329
they last for decades, literally. 
I have a different colour for each horse, matched to feed bucket colour, for idiot-proof feeding if i'm away...  
these hold 2 full buckets of water, which is enough for most horses overnight. 
I pour 1 bucketful into the Stubbs bucket, pick up another bucketful so I'm evenly balanced, and carry them to the stables, then pour water bucket into Stubbs bucket when it's in situ, so it's full to the brim. 
I have a very dodgy back (crumbling fusing disc) but because when carrying these i am evenly balanced it doesn't hurt at all.
I do a late-night top up of 1 mare's because she drinks more. If they drink a lot (e.g. mare with foal at foot) they get 2 of these overnight. 
Very easy to remove, scrub, and refill the next day. perfect solution.
they don't crack when it's -16 either...


----------



## Venevidivici (14 March 2012)

My horse knocks all but the most full-to-the-brim water butts over for a laugh (seen him to it to a big Stubbs one in the field,containing 4buckets of water) and splashes it all over on purpose,swishing muzzle from side to side in it,making waves! Clearly not got the foresight to know that spilling it all out would leave him somewhat thirsty later....


----------



## RobinHood (15 March 2012)

We have some plastic and some metal ones, some with plugs and some without. I don't really have a preference as they're both easy to clean out with a bucket and sponge.

When it's so cold the drinkers freeze and we suddenly have 40 horses to water it makes me so glad we dint have to do it every day.


----------



## Oberon (15 March 2012)

I only have my old boy's in use as The Tank uses them as a tail scratcher...so his is disconnected

They are 'bad' but I work full time and have my horses on DIY...so anything to make life easier is welcome.

I made the mistake of buying a 'nudge' one and neither of my horses could work it out...then it developed a leak after a week 

So my advice would be to buy plastic (I've seen plenty of metal, rusted ones in use = excess iron intake), non nudge ones and have a guy look at the fittings. You will probably need some extra pipe from a store.

You need to use very strong bolts that will hold up to a knock and they need to be at a hight that is comfortable for them to drink from.


----------



## rockysmum (15 March 2012)

We have the ballcock ones, they work exactly the same as a toilet, and if you dont clean them out every day they smell and look worse than one.

I'm not sure how labour saving they are.  Instead of carrying a large tub of water into each stable every night, I have to carry one out when I empty them.

My oldie wont usually use his except for soaking haylage, which makes it even more disgusting.  I think he is a bit frightened of it, he did use it last night when he was ill though.

They do freeze in our open ended barn, but not usually in the more sheltered one.  If they get knocked by the horses they end up flooding the stables.  Think mains water running all night.  It hasn't happened to me but it has to a few other people.


----------



## Mohawk61 (14 April 2012)

Hi, 
I have just moved into a small yard which uses these in the stables and fields....and I just wanted to ask you if anyone uses any sort of cleaning agent to keep the bowl clean....I firstly scoop out any hay/straw that has found its way into the bowl, and then used a sopnge with a scourer to rub around the bowl and finally use one of the aquarium hand syphon tubes to syphon out a bucket full of water. Is this enough....or should I be using any sort of bowl cleaner as well ?
I have gained lots of advice from lurking and want to say what a great bunch of people you seem.....so decided to pluck up the courage and ask a question. Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## Venevidivici (14 April 2012)

We don't use any bowl cleaner-cleaning them daily (just as you've described above) works fine and only takes 2minutes per waterer.


----------

